# When did MTD start using adjustable rear brackets to adjust cable tension?



## Inthesticks (10 mo ago)

As a spring project I'm fixing up a Yardmachine 29/10.5 that I thought was a 1998 but have 1993 date codes. Bougth a spare machine. (pic) 
This is the brackets I'm talking about.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Not sure when they changed to that, but it is very easy to adjust cable length with those brackets.


----------

